

 Unitrends software 'completely rewritten'. Predictions? - foura
https://www.anonyme.com/View/253651d5-fa12-4aac-bea2-ca1c2a5960b7

======
foura
Am I too easily swayed by Spolsky's "never rewrite" article?

Does it sound like a poorly managed and rushed release or am I unjustified in
reading it like that?

